
Google Health Goes Live - breily
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/05/google-health-g.html
======
joseakle
why aren't they repeating "don't be evil" more often?

i can't see it anywhere on press releases, ghealth's privacy policy, developer
policy, faq or help pages.

"evil site:<http://www.google.com/health/>" - did not match any documents.

i was about to sign up and fill up some forms, age, sex, etc. anyway i guess
they might already be able to take a good guess at those, but giving this info
to google made me think twice about it, a little "don't be evil" would've
perhaps helped give me a little encouragement

